# Turkey Spur Necklace



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

I have been working on a turkey spur necklace. What do you think?


----------



## antler fool (Aug 23, 2010)

I like it a lot


----------



## tim15328 (Nov 8, 2011)

thats a nice one...... what kind of turkeys are those. where im from there never all black


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

That's ALOT of turkeys! Wild or farm raised. necklace looks cool


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Very nice you could sell those I bet.


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

tim15328 said:


> thats a nice one...... what kind of turkeys are those. where im from there never all black


They are Rio Grande, Merriam, Eastern, and Hybrids. We have a Hybrid strain here in Central Kansas that are a cross between a Rio Grande and Eastern. They have been cross-breeding and KDWP has finally identified them as a Hybrid strain. The spurs were lighter in color and turned really light when I boiled them. I took a black magic marker to them to darken them up. Kind of like an antler stain on deer.


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

HawgEnvy said:


> That's ALOT of turkeys! Wild or farm raised. necklace looks cool


All 100% wild that I have harvested. In the past I did not always save the spurs because I did not know what to do with them. I have been saving them over the past 5 years or so in hopes to make a necklace. I hunt in several states.


----------



## tim15328 (Nov 8, 2011)

kansasheadhunt said:


> They are Rio Grande, Merriam, Eastern, and Hybrids. We have a Hybrid strain here in Central Kansas that are a cross between a Rio Grande and Eastern. They have been cross-breeding and KDWP has finally identified them as a Hybrid strain. The spurs were lighter in color and turned really light when I boiled them. I took a black magic marker to them to darken them up. Kind of like an antler stain on deer.


ahhh i see well it looks awesome!!!!


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

okbow68 said:


> Very nice you could sell those I bet.


Yep, but they are too hard to come by around here. I have a lot of money invested in them with the amount I spend on the hunts. The bottom two spurs are my biggest and measure 1 6/8".


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

tim15328 said:


> ahhh i see well it looks awesome!!!!


Thanks, I appreciate it. It does take a lot of time once you skin, boil, bleach, and string.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

very nice! I myself am not a necklace wearing guy, but I know a few who would definitely wear that!


----------



## fordhunt (Feb 13, 2010)

i got 2 just like that ..I LOVE TURKEY HUNTING ..


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

codykrr said:


> very nice! I myself am not a necklace wearing guy, but I know a few who would definitely wear that!


It is a very cumbersome necklace to wear! I probably will only wear it to things like NWTF banquets. It still makes a good conversation piece to hang on the wall in the garage with all of my turkey beards and european deer mounts.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

I like it. Not much of a necklace guy myself but still cool.

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmybackstap (Feb 8, 2011)

its freakin awsome.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

that purrty neat. Guy from my parts has been doing spur necklaces for years!


----------



## copperman (Jul 22, 2008)

very nice wish I could find a good example for my bear claws


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks great !! One question what is the part that holds the spur ? I have a couple elk ivory that I wanted to make necklaces from but trying to figure out how to make the "cap" that holds the tooth.


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

looks good black i did one for my son a couple years ago and painted the bone white then just dipped the spurs in varnish. it seems to be holding up ok .i have some bear claws i would like to do something with as well .


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

kansasheadhunt said:


> They are Rio Grande, Merriam, Eastern, and Hybrids. We have a Hybrid strain here in Central Kansas that are a cross between a Rio Grande and Eastern. They have been cross-breeding and KDWP has finally identified them as a Hybrid strain. The spurs were lighter in color and turned really light when I boiled them. I took a black magic marker to them to darken them up. Kind of like an antler stain on deer.


almost a slam in one bird!:wink:
same as it was where I hunted in NE
nice work too


----------

